# xp guest in vbox can not connect internet.

## waterloo2005

My kernel is gentoo-sources 3.7.10 .

Now every time I run xp guest in vbox, it says : finding an ethernet controller .

I open network connection in xp guest , there is nothing .

Now I use bridged adapter in vbox 4.2.8 .

Because I can not connect internet in xp guest , so I can not install the ethernet controller driver .

What is the matter ?

Thanks

----------

## _______0

wut??

VM's don't need adapters lol. Why no use qemu with virtio drivers? You get 10.0 Gps for free!!

Or are you trying passthrough? From your post is not entirely clear what you're trying to achieve.

The option:

-net nic,model=virtio

----------

## waterloo2005

I choose 'bridged adapter' in network config setting of virtualbox-bin .

When I start xp guest in vbox, xp says it find an ethernet controller. 

Now I can not connect xp guest to internet .

Thanks

----------

## BillWho

waterloo2005,

Is Adapter Type set to Intel Pro/1000 MT Desktop (8254OEM)   :Question: 

I experienced a similar problem after an update to vbox and changing the adapter type solved it.

----------

## waterloo2005

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> waterloo2005,
> 
> Is Adapter Type set to Intel Pro/1000 MT Desktop (8254OEM)  
> 
> I experienced a similar problem after an update to vbox and changing the adapter type solved it.

 

Thanks very much .

Another question : Why can not I use bridged adapter in vbox to make guest os to connect to internet ?

I have discussed the problem in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-949536-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html .

But now I still fail .

How about you ?

----------

## BillWho

waterloo2005,

I looked through your thread and quite frankly I don't understand why you can't get a bridged connection. I'm using a bridged adapter here   :Confused: 

As far as the need for sys-apps/usermode-utilities and net-misc/bridge-utils they're needed for advanced networking, not for bridged. I don't have them installed on this system.

I recall having the same problem as you're experiencing now when version app-emulation/virtualbox-4.2.6-r1 installed on Sat Feb  9 17:06:27 2013. Changing the adapter type fixed the problem.

I don't see any USE settings related to bridged networking either. 

You might want to keep your eye on this bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=453516 although it doesn't appear to be a high priority   :Sad: 

If it helps, I do have these set, but I doubt it's related to your problem:

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_802_3=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_VLAN=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_IGMP_SNOOPING=y

----------

## waterloo2005

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y
> 
> CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES=m
> ...

 

I try above kernel config. But fail too.

I also try use kernel config of ubuntu12.04, that makes bridged adapter network config in vbox work.

But I do not how to find that critical item in kernel config.

Thanks

----------

